# who hunts without a decoy



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

just wondering who has luck withouth a decoy just using the calls


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

90% of the time I do not use one. I do not use a blind either.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

I never use a decoy either. I've tried them in the past & the toms either ignored them or ran away. Now this is hunting the late hunt on public land.
Perhaps they'd respond differenently during an earlier hunt period or in a less pressured area. 

I never have a problem getting a gobbler, but I do pattern their movements & than hunt where want to be.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

timj said:


> I never use a decoy either. I've tried them in the past & the toms either ignored them or ran away. Now this is hunting the late hunt on public land.
> Perhaps they'd respond differenently during an earlier hunt period or in a less pressured area.
> 
> I never have a problem getting a gobbler, but I do pattern their movements & than hunt where want to be.


Used once. Tom hung up and hens were not comfortable with the decoy and left. Last time I used it and have killed close to 40 turkeys without one since and have assisted on about that same number without one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

I use one hen decoy at first light to try and get them to come in from off the roost. After 2 or 3 hours I start the run and gun without the decoy. I have had one gobbler fly down from the roost and came and strut right in the face of my decoy. His was his last strut. Decoys have there time and place but kind of a pain when moving around.

Biggsy:coolgleam


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends on the scenario.. About 90% of the time i do not use a decoy and only time I do is hunting big fields and then will usually throw out about 3 hen decoys and that usually does the trick..


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

never have tried to hunt with out a deke. I'm not knocking it, I just have not tried that method.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Done both and have had luck both ways. Like said above it has its time and place. IMO early morning and in fields other then that I dont use one. JMO


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Most of the turkeys I've killed were without a decoy.

Last year I did have decoys out. The bird was roosted and I had time to get them into the field behind me. Honestly, don't think they made a bit of difference. I called one time and he had me pegged. Then, 2 hens began feeding in the field around the decoys. I let them do the dirty work and just pulled the trigger. He never made it to the field.

IMO, decoys and blinds are both effective tools and certainly for some folks they are great and necessary. Don't have any issues with their use as I will use them in the future to be sure.

Myself, I like the challenge of getting within shotgun range of a tom in the open and with just a call. Nothing like the rush of KNOWING you can't twitch a muscle while he's on final approach. And, ya gotta love that look of bewilderment in the birds eye when he gets to where he KNOWS that hen was at and he can't find her:lol:. Awesome.

The absolute best seasons for me are the ones that take me 12 hunts to get my bird. 20 minute seasons are a double edged sword!! Great to get your bird but I guess I just like to be in the woods more than one quick morning. My only envy of guides is that they get to go out so often, lucky buggers!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I usually dont but yesterday since i was hunting a field edge i put out 2 hens and a jake. The jake was put in front close to a wooded trail that i knew the turks would travel down to get to the field. First thing 715 am. I call in a nice puffed up beard dragging tom. For some reason the wife didnt shoot it once it got to the field edge which was 15 yards from us. The tom saw the jake and made a beeline to the decs. Challenged and strutted and then got shot at 4 times by the misses until he had enough of that.
Second scenario. I call in another fat boy from the other side of the field 3 hours later. He crests the fields ridge and just struts 50 yards away. and then enters the woods.
After lunch i pull the decs and call in my tom which i arrowed at 15 yards. 
i have had mixed results through the years sometimes they come in for a fight and other times they just avoid it or strut and hang up. I think alot depends on territory and a birds home range.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Lobrass - That is the reason I havent even bought a tag this year.. Have 9 people I am taking this year for birds! I should be 1 for 1 right now but my buddies sone got a lil bit of the fever and missed! :lol: He was bummin but we will get him on another bird!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

On non pressured birds I use them. On the hi pressured-older Toms I don't use them. I didn't use one on this years 11.75 Tom. I did skin him out last nite and I am making a stuffer out of him to try.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i have no useful info here really. always used to use dekes and the workred great, then they didnt and we stopped using them and had great luck also. now we are using them again and it seems to be working. it really depends on alot of factors but when that tom is in the mood it doesnt matter. he will come on a string no matter what.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have had some luck without a decoy. But normanlly the dekes are better at getting them in close.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

they get left in the truck alot

about 90% of the time I hunt without a deke

calling a bird is my thrill


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Of all the Tom's I've shot, only one was over a decoy and that one would've been a dead bird without the decoy, as he came into range and couldn't see the decoy from where he was standing. A common misconception of tom's hanging up to a decoy is that a Tom's job when running a single hen decoy is not to come marching to the hen, the hen is supposed to come to him. So if he gets in a big open area and starts rotating and displaying and then appears to leave after an eternity, its not because he was wise to the decoy necessarily, but because that hen does not want to come to him and he moves along. Now him charging into a strutter or a jake is a different story for a different reason. I keep a hen and a jake decoy handy, but after last year of having a Tom hang up and do an about face on me over a decoy, not once but twice, I will not be using one until I think I am out of options. I've never hunted out of a tent either...takes alot of the chase and skill factor out of the hunt. I wouldn't mind owning one to take buddies or kids though out and sit with them in comfort or if its a day of constant rain. One of these days I'll get one.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

When I used to gun hunt turkeys, I never used one. If you are an average caller, you will do better without them. I have been bowhunting turkeys for 15 years. The decoy is the way to go with a bow. You will spook some, but the decoy brings them in close and holds them there much longer. I sit the decoy 5-7 yards from my blind, for a good bow shot. I will also be using one with my daughter and her 4-10, I need them to be 15 yards out. I also need them to hang around and give her plenty of time.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I own the best and once in a blue moon use them.. But if it ever came up, I would vote to ban them.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I own the best and once in a blue moon use them.. But if it ever came up, I would vote to ban them.


 
I was wondering the other day.....Are there any states a decoy is completely prohibited now?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BigR said:


> I was wondering the other day.....Are there any states a decoy is completely prohibited now?


Alabama had them banned until about 5 years ago and were the only state.. With the realism of the new era of strutting decoys it may one day become a possibility again.


----------

